# high fetal heart rate 188bpm and high level of fluid on nuchal scan..advice please



## crossbow

Hi all, I have just been for my 12 week nuchal fold scan. Not good news i'm afraid. Went to mums (private) to have this done. Was told that the amount of fluid found around my babies neck is high and also fluid found on lungs also. Heart rate was beating at 188bpm so another cause for concern. Doctor said that heart not working properly so this could be cause of excess fluid or could be downs and this could relate to heart condition also. I think she said my results were coming up 1 in 17 for chromosome, although she said that as my bloods were normal and I am 32 and also that fluid found on both lungs isnt usually a sign of downs. She has booked me in for a CVS tomorrow to rule out chromosome abnormaility. 

So if this comes back alright my baby has a heart issue and she said if the baby 'hangs on' till 20 weeks then they can give me medication to help the baby.

I am devastated, cant believe this is happening to us. If anyone else has a similar story please let me know your outcomes, and experiences. I have found lots of threads on high fluid but not with high heart beat too
thanks in advance
x


----------



## Beaglemama

Crossbow - I am so sorry you are going through this. I am in a similar situation and have posted on a few threads about it...

At 16 weeks they found fluid (a septated cystic hygroma) growing on the back of our baby girl's neck. They also saw a small amount of swelling in her chest, near her heart. The Dr's are leaning toward Turner syndrome in our case, but haven't ruled out Down syndrome. In fact, we had a test done to rule out DS, Trisomy 13 & 18 and are waiting for a call with the results any day now. If all that is clear, like your LO, they are telling us she most likely has a heart problem, though it could be very minor.

I know how devestating it is to receive news like this - it's like a horrible bad dream you just want to wake up from. But things do get a little easier each day that goes by. Rely on your family and friends, it's good to have support in times like this. And please let me know how it all goes. I hope your CVS goes well. I too am scheduled for an echo heart test around 20-22 weeks. We can hope for the best :) and sometimes miracles do happen, just take it one test at a time.

Take care hun :)


----------



## crossbow

Beaglemamma, thanks for your message. I am sorry for what you are going through as well. Its such a horrible waiting game! I went for my CVS this morning but the DR said that she could not safely get to my placenta so she didnt want to risk it. She seems to be leaning more towards a heart problem but Im booked in next Thursday now to have this CVS to rule out chromosome. You are so right, it does seem like a horrible bad dream. I'm hoping that when we go next week the heart rate is back to normal and the fluid has gone down...wishful thinking....
You take care too and let me know how yuo get on also
xxxxx


----------



## Beaglemama

Oh I'm sorry your test got postponed! This is hard enough to deal with without having to wait even longer for answers. Hang in there!!

I hope your LO's heartbeat settles back down to normal too. We went to our Dr yesterday for a heartbeat check - it's so difficult. We prepare ourselves to not hear one, but so far these past 2 weeks, she's beat the odds and has had a strong, steady beat. Dr's have to prepare you for the worst, but the truth is every baby is different. And there is just no way they can accurately tell you how things might work out. So they have to tell you all the possibilities, as difficult as that is to hear.

We are hoping to get our test results back today, or within the next few days - it's been 2 weeks! I don't know how long the CVS takes, but this waiting is definitely wearing me out!

Please keep in touch - do you have another DR appt soon, or not until next Thursday?


----------



## crossbow

Cant believe how long your results are taking! The dr said that with CVS its 2-3 days to check for main chromosonal defects and then a few weeks longer to look at all of the chromosomes. Let me know how your test results go, my fingers are crossed for you. Im so glad that you are hearing the little heart beat. 
I am trying not to think about stuff too much as Im afraid that when I do think things I am quite negative. I know that I should keep positive but I feel like I am detaching myself from the baby now incase things dont work out. I just feel that I cant think about the future now like baby names etc, just get through each day. I have quite a busy job so I know that it will keep me distracted till next Thursday when I have the CVS (thats if she can do it next week). My family and friends have been great and my husband is a star, he is so strong for me but I worry that I am not being strong for him, he doesnt really show emotion and he is a very practical man but I know he is devasted too. Sorry to go on! Keep me posted and I will do the same xxxxxxxall the best xxxx


----------



## Beaglemama

I understand your feelings completely! I was reading your post thinking "Yep, I feel that way too!" My husband has been really strong for me too, and I have often worried that I haven't been as strong for him. Though, I do think it's different for men. They can go to work, get busy, and even take their minds of things from time to time. Whereas we as the mom are with our little ones 24/7. It's much harder to not stress about it. But that's good you have a busy job! I work for the school system so, unfortunately, have no work right now! I've just been trying to keep my mind busy, but it's hard. And I agree with you, don't think about the future yet. Just take it one day at a time, who knows what tomorrow will bring?

We finally got our results today!! Exactly 2 weeks - I'm so glad you won't have to wait this long! We tested for Downs and T18 & T13 - all negative! We are very grateful. We know our little girl is certainly not out of the woods yet, especially if it's Turner syndrome, but she's made it this far and we're hopeful our little fighter will keep bringing us good news. :)

For now, my husband and I are going to celebrate one test down! We'll take any good news we can get. I think it's important to find some peace through this whole process. When we first got the bad news, I was grateful every night just to have made it through another day. Eventually we will all know exactly what's going on :) Hang in there!! 

Please keep in touch!


----------



## crossbow

Hiya. How are you feeling today. I went for my cvs this morning at 8.30am and only got out of hospital at 12pm, what a horrible morning. Had 2 docs sticking the needle in as 1st time she didn't get enough placenta, then another doctor came to have a look and I then had to wait an hour to see if things would move to give them better access! They then stuck the needle in though another place and finally got what they needed! I wouldn't wish this morning on anyone. I feel battered, just lying on sofa now trying to rest! So now we wait till Tuesday when we find out whether downs or turners! We are going to find out whether girl or boy too! Enough about me, I am so happy that you have had some good news so far and I am thinking about you too and hoping you continue to get good news! When will you find more info! Xx


----------



## chattyB

I'm sorry you had a rough time with the CVS Hun, it's such a worrying time. I was also told that the placenta was inaccessible when we tried for a cvs at 13 weeks (posterior placenta), I had to wait another 4 weeks for an amnio. My results came back yesterday and thankfully, our little boy has no trisomies detected in the initial results. I'm chilling out and doing as little as possible for the next few days (amnio was on Monday). I'm thinking of you and the baby and sending you :hug: the waiting for procedures and results is just soul destroying.


----------



## crossbow

Thanks. How awful that you had to wait, that must have been a long 4 weeks. So glad you have received good results. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Beaglemama

Oh I'm sorry you had such a bad morning! This is hard enough without complications with the test! I hope you are still just taking it easy, you definitely deserve it. :) And that's good news you'll get your results back on Tuesday! At least you won't have to wait very long, I know that's been the hardest thing for us, all the waiting and not knowing. Just hang in there and try to have a quiet weekend while you wait :)

We have another heartbeat check this coming Monday afternoon. If that goes well, I'll call Tuesday to schedule our echo. My husband and I are out of town right now for a business conference, and the timing is pretty good. The hotel we're at is right near the ocean so I've been taking advantage of that - going for walks and swimming a bit. I'm trying to stay positive until we know more. I see the kids playing on the beach and just hope and pray that will be our little girl soon, too. :)

I will let you know how Monday goes - and please let us know as soon as you get your results! I'm sure you're probably excited to find out if it's a boy or girl too! That will be some exciting news for you no matter what! :) I'll be thinking about you! Just rest and take care of yourself! And please keep in touch.


----------



## crossbow

Beagle mamma thinking of you today! I hope your appointment went well today x


----------



## crossbow

Got the results this afternoon and its confirmed that she has Turners syndrome, cant believe it, I think that I actually knew deep down that the baby was a girl with Turners before I was even told


----------



## Beaglemama

Crossbow, I am so sorry you didn't get the results you expected. I know exactly what you mean, a mother's intuition is very strong and I believe it can often tell you what's going on even before a Dr confirms it.

Two nights ago I suspected our little girl wasn't doing well. Our appointment yesterday confirmed it. At some point in the past week our little girl, Madison Hope, passed away. My doctor was very kind and treated us very well. I was admitted to the hospital last night to induce labor, and gave birth this morning. I'm home now and recovering. I wound up needing an epidural and am finding the injection site to be getting more and more sore tonight. But we are trying to rest now and start to heal. In our case, I know this is what's best for our daughter. 

Please let me know how your appointments go.I had a good friend with Turner syndrome and she had a very happy and normal life. She was beautiful and loved by everyone - especially her husband. So don't give up hope in your little girl. Are they going to schedule an echo or any heartbeat checks? I wish you the absolute very best and hope that your little girl can beat the odds. But please know, no matter what, I'm here when you need someone to talk to.

Please keep in touch and take good care of yourself.


----------



## crossbow

Oh god I am so sorry, I dont know what else to say. Get lots of rest and I know that you will look after each other. You sound like such a stong woman and I really admire you and appreciate you talking to me. Same goes here if you need to talk also.
I think the next stage for us is a genetics counsellor who will tell us more. I have been on the internet since 4pm this afternoon when we found out so I feel like I know lots about it now. I know that there is a massive chance that she wont live but at the same time at least we know now what is wrong. Again I am so sorry for your loss. Sleep well tonight and take care xxxxxx


----------



## Beaglemama

Hi Crossbow, I am thinking about you this morning. How are you doing? Have you set your appointment with the genetic counselor yet? I hope that goes well. I know our counselor was wonderful! She really helped us alot and we plan on seeing her again sometime in the future if and when we are ready to TTC again. There's always hope isn't there? :) 

Thank you very much for all your kind words! They mean alot to me. And I am here for you so please keep in touch and let me know how everything is going. I'm thinking about you and your little girl, wishing you the very best! I feel you have a little miracle inside you :) enjoy every minute with her and let me know how your appointments go! 

Take care hun.


----------



## Beaglemama

Hi Crossbow, haven't heard from you but I am hoping things are going ok. Please keep in touch and know that I'm here if you need to vent or have any kind of questions - write any time! I don't know how to do a private message (not sure that you can?) but I'll keep checking in to see how you're doing.

Take care!


----------

